# SILISKI ARRESTED AGAIN



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

JENNIFER SILISKI WAS ARRESTED AGAIN YESTERDAY HERE IN FRANKLIN, TN.
SHE IS CHARGED WITH FOOD STAMP FRAUD AND AID TO DEPENDENT CHILDREN FRAUD. HER BOND WAS SET AT $25,000.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was glad to hear it wasn't something to do with dogs!
She is just a very disturbed person. Sounds like she needs some professional help!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

From what I have read about this woman she is a very devious person and perhaps she needs to be taught a lesson. I will bet she is still breeding her dogs but through other people.
I do feel sorry for her children, their lives must be awful with their mother always doing something bad and getting caught, I know it is a terrible thing to say but maybe they would be better off living a more stable life somewhere else other than with her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> A former dog breeder convicted of animal cruelty was arrested yesterday after a grand-jury indictment on five counts of food-stamp fraud and four counts of aid for dependent children fraud.
> 
> Jennifer Siliski is still on probation for animal cruelty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I doubt anyone needs to be in jail more than she does.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 26 2005, 10:04 AM
> *
> I was glad to hear it wasn't something to do with dogs!
> She is just a very disturbed person. Sounds like she needs some professional help!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I was holding my breath--waiting to read what was up with her...I too was relieved she wasn't being arrested for cruelty to animals again. She DEFINITELY needs some help.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe this time she will be in the clink for a long time







We can only hope!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

once a moron, always a moron. i never truly believed that there could be ANYONE beyond any kind of "help" but clearly, she has proven me wrong. send her away for a long, long time tennessee, please.

ann marie and the "i wanted a debarky sister all along! why couldnt we adopt her???" buttercup


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow! What else is on her list!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, I live in TN and missed this news. But this is good news to me


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What kind of scum exploits children and animals for financial gain?

I hope they throw away the key....

http://www.volunteertv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3638823


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jul 26 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Wow!  What else is on her list!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


there are still 7 dogs somewhere that were supposedly stolen from her home while she and her family went to breakfast. this was when she went to jail the last time..........of course her house was locked and there was no sign of a break-in.

i really wish we could get hold of news on them.


----------

